# Higher and higher, backwards and forwards



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia.

He de traduir un fragment original en anglès que diu el següent: "It was a three hours' drive to Montserrat. We kept winding higher and higher, *backwards and forwards*"

No sé com traduir aquest "backwards and forwards" perquè trobo que entra en contradicció amb el "keep winding higher and higher", que sempre es va més amunt...

Cap idea? Es tracta d'una dama victoriana que puja fins a Montserrat des de Monistrol en carruatge.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola Tradu. A falta de més context, jo traduiria de manera bastant literal, una cosa com: "retrocedint i avançant".


----------



## Esther55

Necessitem més context però seria una cosa com "avant i enrere"


----------



## Azzurra

Hola! Lo sé que no pinto nada aquí  , pero aunque no sabría traducirla al catalán, leyendo la frase en inglés: si fuera algo come "*hacia la derecha*" y "*hacia la izquierda*"? Me imagino que sea una carretera que gira alrededor de una montaña o algo así, y según la perspectiva de quien viaja podría parecer que se está volviendo atrás cuando se gira... ¡A ver si no me he líado con el concepto!


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Mireu aquí:
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=5476&dict=CALD


----------



## Azzurra

Azzurra said:


> si fuera algo come "*hacia la derecha*" y "*hacia la izquierda*"?



... Me lo estuve pensando mientras preparaba la comida: no tiene ningún sentido "a la derecha/izquierda"... ¡si está girando alrededor de una montaña! La dirección es la misma... Lo que quería decir es que como serpenteas parece que vuelves atrás... La culpa la tiene el calor... ¡como escusa funciona siempre!  P.D Moderadores: no conseguí hacer el EDIT de mi post y me contesté a mi misma...


----------



## heresys

Hola a tothom, 
como ha dicho Azzurra, yo tampoco pinto nada aqui, pero Traductora, si ya no has encotrado la solucion, al leer el paso se me ocurrio' que hay en ingles una frase idiomatica, "to know *backwards and forwards*", es decir saber algo muy en detalle, en todos sus puntos...Puede que en tu novella, ya que el personaje hace un viaje en coche por un terreno rocoso, total, puede que quiera subrayar lo largo o lo trabajoso que era? A mi me parece que el autor queria transmitir una imagen, pero de todos modos creo que te podran ayudar mas los nativos de ingles...
Perdonad el castellano, pero mi catalan esta fatal...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltíssimes gràcies a tots, com sempre.

Abans d'optar per la literalitat, m'estudiaré això que ens comenta Heresys, que em fa l'efecte que pot ser encertat.

Salut!



heresys said:


> al leer el paso se me ocurrio' que hay en ingles una frase idiomatica, "to know *backwards and forwards*", es decir saber algo muy en detalle, en todos sus puntos...Puede que en tu novella, ya que el personaje hace un viaje en coche por un terreno rocoso, total, puede que quiera subrayar lo largo o lo trabajoso que era? A mi me parece que el autor queria transmitir una imagen, pero de todos modos creo que te podran ayudar mas los nativos de ingles...


----------



## ampurdan

Em sembla que el que vol dir en aquest cas és simplement "en zig-zag" o "fent ziga-zaga".


----------



## Orreaga

ampurdan said:


> Em sembla que el que vol dir en aquest cas és simplement "en zig-zag" o "fent ziga-zaga".


Estic d'acord, "backwards and forwards" em fa pensar en una frase més comuna, "back and forth", es puja una muntanya en forma de la lletra Z,  zigzaguejant d'un cantó a un altre.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Em sembla que el que vol dir en aquest cas és simplement "en zig-zag" o "fent ziga-zaga".


 


Orreaga said:


> Estic d'acord, "backwards and forwards" em fa pensar en una frase més comuna, "back and forth", es puja una muntanya en forma de la lletra Z, zigzaguejant d'un cantó a un altre.


 
Ostres, i tant, Ampurdan! Això de traduir sense inspiració és fatal... perquè una es bloqueja amb una cosa tan i tan senzilla!

Merci una altra vegada.

Orreaga, ara que ho dius, sí que em sona molt més familiar el "back and forth".

Gràcies a tots dos.


----------

